# <<<<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>>



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Oldest got her cast last week for the broken wrist from the drunk driver that ran into her!

The officer that worked the scene followed Sophie to the hospital and stayed with her since Rainey and I were in Sargent dealing with the flood upstairs! He came by to check on her last week! Good guy...way above and beyond! 

What happens when you leave your table trashed at Cy-Fair High School, and laugh at the janitor when he tells you to clean it up! Your tables get folded up and you get to eat on the floor! Photo courtesy of Rachel! 

I asked them how they come to high center on that big log, to which they replied, "It was the Ripple effect!" Yanked 'em out pretty quick with the 200' of chain they had ran out! Out of Ripple...they didn't refuse some Miller Lite!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

A fishing trip....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hunting in Carta Valley, TX*

The first one is my youngest son at the shooting range. 2nd one is the ram that my oldest killed. I don't know why they took a picture of his cahones but I thought it was funny!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Lake Conroe.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

1. Roasted coconut drink
2. Hoa Mai (Ochna Integerima) - Bright and Shining (for Chinese new years on Monday)
3. Baby bok choy pan fried with garlic, pan fried shrimp with salt/pepper, and braised caramelized pork w/quail eggs


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

TTUoutlaw is in his last semester at Texas Tech. School started yesterday and I got this text... LOL!










"He`s got an 8-o`clock at Heldenfels
His prof speaks Japanese
Went broke on beer and Mr. Bills
Now he lives on bread and cheese.

He`s a fightin` Texas Aggie and he just don`t give a ****"


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Fun season to be a fan of the Texans! Some gumbo for the game and HT and my son.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few pics of us on the fishing trip last Saturday in the Atlantic. The yellow tail snapper where thick. It was fun, but it was rough and cold. The last one is Joey getting fitted for his new bionic front legs.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

View from my favorite chair.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My baby girl with a rainbow from a friends pond









That's all I got for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> View from my favorite chair.


Why is the handle on that gold reel bassackwards???


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Why is the handle on that gold reel bassackwards???


Because it is facing the other way??? :headknock


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hard at work this morning....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

txgirl1722 said:


> The first one is my youngest son at the shooting range. 2nd one is the ram that my oldest killed. I don't know why they took a picture of his cahones but I thought it was funny!


those are big enough to hang off of your truck...LOL:headknock


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Caught our 13 year old kissing at the Ag Barn









Old KISS poster I have. Paul Stanley turns 60 today









My male Clownfishtending to thier eggs









Patch on my cruise jacket


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Finally got started with the heavy equipment this week. Only been at it a couple days here, got a long ways to go. State estimates that it will be the second largest body of water in Fayette County.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

These were on my memory card last night when I cleared it...

My "giraffe" potato pancake, the two heart ones and all covered up and ready to eat

Sunset on the river and the fog rolling in

Baby during a Chunk It break

Varner Hogg Plantation (from our ride Monday)


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*My Grandson, Jaydon.*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

poor pic of a completed item...last one


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dekes under the kill hole ... 9 days till the album hits ...


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We took our little girl to the park to play on her first birthday it was December 28. they get big so fast its crazy.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*More Mud pics from Down South*

1. New Arctic Cat 1000 on 32in Silverbacks
2. Im still towing at the mud parks
3. ***! 
4. Jerry in a mud hole
5. Me in same hole as #4
6. Some of the group
7. Pulling a Can Am out of the Viet Nam trail that broke an oil line


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

By the way, the Lincoln was on 44in tires, lol. Looks like a stock Lincoln


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Ducks from this season*

Yes its being mounted!



























Redhead limits



















Opening weekend


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Koi in a feeding frenzy....Chinese place on I-45 north.

Aggie Blue and Buddie

(Oldie Pic)
Mrs. B and cake party.....


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Friday Pics*

.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

txgirl1722 said:


> The first one is my youngest son at the shooting range. 2nd one is the ram that my oldest killed. I don't know why they took a picture of his cahones but I thought it was funny!


 cuz it is funny, when my ex shot her first ram, she asked if I would help dress the animal, I said that her fathers rules were you kill it you clean it...so she cut off his dangles and threw them at me...was very funny


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

bill said:


> poor pic of a completed item...last one


 bill that is a beautiful pen, could you PM me a price range?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*LunchTime*

Fresh bay water whick leads to..

The Big O o-o.. Redfeech Piquante. every spoonful was a OOO....

Fajitas - Pina Style

Blue Corn Tortilla crusted trout with a roasted peppers vinaigrette.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

As usual Captain Dave, you post this right at lunch time!!
And as usual, Top Notch food fair and looks AWESOME!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Heavy Axis
Freak Axis
BANDITS
rISING sTAR
1 Shot/2Kill


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Number 400 was a perfect photo op for the youngster.... Got a bunch of photos of the teal not wanting to leave us alone, so we figured we would just get out there and join them!


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

My partners deer he harvested the last day of season and the one I harvested the day before.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My youngest daughter's first deer.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Great pics..........thanks to all for posting....keep up the good work


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

trying out a new lens in downtown Houston
and ducks in the backyard


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> 1. New Arctic Cat 1000 on 32in Silverbacks
> 2. Im still towing at the mud parks
> 3. ***!
> 4. Jerry in a mud hole
> ...


Cool pics!
I have a question, what is the thing mounted forward of your handlebars on your ATV? If this is an ignorant question, it's because I am:fish:


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Downtown by discovery green


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

It's his air breather.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounding_7th said:


> Cool pics!
> I have a question, what is the thing mounted forward of your handlebars on your ATV? If this is an ignorant question, it's because I am:fish:


Its my radiator. We relocate the radiators when we play in deep mudholes, because the mud hits the hot radiator and cakes on there. Causing it to overheat, this keeps it out of the mud.

Plus I have stealth snorkels, I have 4 1 1/8 in tubes that run to my head light pod inbetween my handlebars. That way I can submerge the bike. 2 for my airbox and one for my belt intake and 1 belt exhaust.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella was being a pest, so Willie had to "manage" her.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandson's second deer. 97.5 yards and she dropped directly under the feeder.
Matthew shooting his shotgun for the first time.
My deer


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Its my radiator. We relocate the radiators when we play in deep mudholes, because the mud hits the hot radiator and cakes on there. Causing it to overheat, this keeps it out of the mud.
> 
> Plus I have stealth snorkels, I have 4 1 1/8 in tubes that run to my head light pod inbetween my handlebars. That way I can submerge the bike. 2 for my airbox and one for my belt intake and 1 belt exhaust.


I was thinking it looked like a radiator, but I really have no idea about engines. Thanks for the info


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

the dogs...my black lab sleeps with her ball.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Monster 42in Bonnethead*

Galveston S Jetty 2010


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

A continuation of TG2's post of Matt's deer pics.....

The straps and tenderloins marinated and wrapped

Grilled

On the plate....it was tasty! Oh, and he got the tenderloins.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats looks delicious!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

beaux. gosh i miss him!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

RIP Beaux. You have lots of 2cool buddies waiting to play with you. Your Dad will be ok, it'll just take time- he really appreciates all the good times.You are a beautiful guy- the gals up there will be courting you!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My six month old baby girl taken a little nap.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My daughter Penni, she was almost 3 in that picture, she turns 28 on Tuesday


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Baumann's, can't wait till Monday


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Patch on my cruise jacket


What boat were you on?

My dad was the VMF323 operations NCOIC on the Coral Sea for that little adventure......


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> What boat were you on?
> 
> My dad was the VMF323 operations NCOIC on the Coral Sea for that little adventure......


I was on the USS Sampson DDG-10 for that patch. It was during Desert Shield/Storm. We were the first battle group in and stayed the duration.

We would intentionally cruise in and out of their waters and for some reason never encountered any resistance. lol

I left for Desert Shield/Storm when my wife was 4 months pregnant and came home when my daughter was 4 months old. She was scared to death of me, crying/screaming everytime I tried to hold her that day when we got back.

I got up the next morning, fed her breakfast and won her heart.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Barely missed it*

My new tattoo just finished at 11:58pm so I think I qualify for Friday Pics


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

txgirl1722 said:


> The first one is my youngest son at the shooting range. 2nd one is the ram that my oldest killed. I don't know why they took a picture of his cahones but I thought it was funny!


Boys will be boys>> Dam dude look at the size of his balls. I bet you won't take a picture of them with moms camera

SNAP!

END OF STORY:biggrin:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FireEater said:


> I was on the USS Sampson DDG-10 for that patch. It was during Desert Shield/Storm. We were the first battle group in and stayed the duration.
> 
> We would intentionally cruise in and out of their waters and for some reason never encountered any resistance. lol
> 
> ...


Ah. My dad was on the Coral Sea in '86 when they smacked Gadaffi's pee-pee. 
Desert Storm he was in Saudi, then Kuwait.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh and my Friday pics contribution is late

Took my boy last weekend to the Matagorda jetty. He was in full on boy mode and only fished about half an hour. For a while, he had my camera and took some pictures





































Needless to say he was enjoying himself.

He only fished for about 30 minutes, and managed a couple small sheepies










The rest of the time he spent just screwing around on the jetty, climbing down in between the rocks, chasing critters, collecting shells, and getting filthy. Thats my boy


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Gilbert surfaces at O'Reilly's in San Antonio


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Lake Conroe.


 BUT, It's gettin better!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> BUT, It's gettin better!!!!


It's better than it was! :biggrin:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Duck Hunting this Morning*

* Duke & Steven

* Big John with his mature Blue wing

* Capt. Dave with his snow goose and his limit of ducks


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Blue goose*

I shot this in November and just got it from the taxidermist. It is a beautiful bird and they did a great job on the mount. Taylor's Taxidermy in Port Lavaca is great to work with and their work is outstanding.

I hope to have it on the wall tomorrow.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

I couldn't resist posting this.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I shot this in November and just got it from the taxidermist. It is a beautiful bird and they did a great job on the mount. Taylor's Taxidermy in Port Lavaca is great to work with and their work is outstanding.
> 
> I hope to have it on the wall tomorrow.


That goose is an awesome speciman!!!! Congrats.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I shot this in November and just got it from the taxidermist. It is a beautiful bird and they did a great job on the mount. Taylor's Taxidermy in Port Lavaca is great to work with and their work is outstanding.
> 
> I hope to have it on the wall tomorrow.


awesome.

Just down the road from me. Hopefully after this week, i will have a few birds to take to them. I had no idea there was a taxidermy in Port Lavaca.

do you have some contact info?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> My daughter Penni, she was almost 3 in that picture, she turns 28 on Tuesday


The question is, is she a scratch golfer?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

BertS:

http://www.taylorstaxidermy.biz/

They are on Holloman Road.
*361-552-8803**
or** 
361-676-2892*
*ask for Geryl Taylor.*

Really nice group of people.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Mont, that is one, sweet brave little boy. What a trooper! 
Love those small grandpuppies.


----------

